# Stolen Gear



## Colgador con Rojo (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey folks. My Sweet full face was stolen(bird blue L/XL) as well as all my snowboard gear and an expensive torque wrench. If anyone sees the helmet for sale PM please.

Just in case the snowboard is a 157 Burton Twin from probably 10 years ago. gold/brown/green.


----------

